
HTML5 allows almost any value for the id attribute - domino
http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/201011/html5_allows_almost_any_value_for_the_id_attribute_use_wisely/
======
Semiapies
"You've been given more freedom - don't be stupid with it."

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Actually you've been given a very slight margin more freedom. It's like saying
"make yourself at home" to your guests without unlocking the porch door. The
limitations are no longer explicit but the limitations are largely the same
being realistic.

